# my new layout is up and running



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

its a great layout id love to share only thing is pic size is 52.7 and the forum only accepts 48.8. how can i make pics smaller ?? this track building forum was a great idea gents. thanx bruce


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

doctorslotcar said:


> its a great layout id love to share only thing is pic size is 52.7 and the forum only accepts 48.8. how can i make pics smaller ?? this track builing forum was a great idea gents. thanx bruce


Hey Bruce! I juste PMed you.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

wished i knew what i did to get my picture here. anyway , here she is.scenery still in the making.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

From what I can see,it looks great doc.

I'd like to see more pics when you get a chance.Having had an intrest in model railroading years ago,I have a soft spot for tracks that are a little more then just a flat board with track on it(like mine  ).

Mike


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You don't get dizzy running on that?  Looks great! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

